# Sistema



## stevenn (11 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich eröffne mal einen neuen Thread mit dem Oberbegriff Sistema. Hier können alle Fragen zu Sistema eingestellt werden


----------



## stevenn (11 Mai 2022)

muss die Profisafeverbindung als Subsystem eingebunden werden?
Als Beispiel Sensor - Logik - Profisafeverbindung - Aktor
ich habe diesen Artikel gefunden. 








						Profisafe-Schnittstellenmodul von Nord Drivesystems erfüllt die höchsten Sicherheitsanforderungen
					

Mit dem Profisafe-Schnittstellenmodul NORD SK TU4-PNS bietet Nord Drivesystems ein Plus an Sicherheit für Maschinen und Anlagen.




					wirautomatisierer.industrie.de
				




Würdet ihr dann PL e Kat 4 angeben?


----------



## Twirl (11 Mai 2022)

Soweit ich weiß, ist Profisafe mit in den Kennwerten der F-CPU drin. Daher muss es in Sistema nicht eingefügt werden. Hab da mal ein Dokument von Siemens gesehen. 
Hab ich jetzt im Urlaub nicht verfügbar.


----------



## MasterOhh (11 Mai 2022)

Bei EtherCAT mit FSoE schreibt Beckhoff auch, dass die Kennwerte für den Bus bereits in den Daten der Safety-Baugruppgen enthalten sind. Ich erwähne das kurz am Anfang des Sistema Dokuments und gut ist. Ich denke das wird bei Siemens genauso laufen.
Das einzige mal wo ich den Bus berücksichtige, ist bei den Nachlaufzeiten.


----------



## P4ulchen (11 Mai 2022)

Ich benutze für Profisafe zusätzlich eine SB mit dem PFHD Wert 1,00E-09. Die Information habe ich aus einer älteren Siemens Dokumentation (2014)
Beitrags-ID: 27832836, unten unter Kommunikation
Mit der Bemerkung, dass dieser nur einmal in der Bewertung addiert werden sollte.


----------



## Elektriko (11 Mai 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach die Verbindung einzufügen wäre es nicht falsch, aber nicht nötig.


----------



## stevenn (18 Mai 2022)

grundsätzliche Frage zu sistema. wie stellt ihr Reihenschaltungen und paralleles Einlesen von Nothalt Tastern dar?
also Not-Halt Taster in Reihe und diese gehen dann zweikanalig in die Sicherheitssteuerung, oder die Not-Halt Taster gehen alle auf eigene zwei Eingänge der Safety.


----------



## Twirl (18 Mai 2022)

Bei Not-Halt orientiere ich mich immer an der lokalen Sichtweise aus dem IFA-Bericht. 
Egal ob Reihen- oder Parallelschaltung. Ist für mich dann ein Typical. 
Sprich SF mit 1x SB für Input mit 1x NH und den nötigen Daten der Bauteile usw., 1x ( bei Bedarf mehrere) SB für Logik, 1x (bei Bedarf mehrer) SB für Aktorik.


----------



## Elektriko (18 Mai 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Not-Halt Taster in Reihe und diese gehen dann zweikanalig in die Sicherheitssteuerung,


so ist richtig


----------



## s_kraut (18 Mai 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> grundsätzliche Frage zu sistema. wie stellt ihr Reihenschaltungen und paralleles Einlesen von Nothalt Tastern dar?
> also Not-Halt Taster in Reihe und diese gehen dann zweikanalig in die Sicherheitssteuerung, oder die Not-Halt Taster gehen alle auf eigene zwei Eingänge der Safety.


Es gibt eine ungeschriebene Regel: es wird nicht unterstellt, dass mehr als eine Not-Halt-Befehlseinrichtung gleichzeitig betätigt wird. Daher bilde ich immer nur repräsentativ ein Not-Halt-Befehlsgerät in der Berechnung ab.
In den Prüfprotokollen für Sicht- und Funktionsprüfung sind aber dann natürlich die einzelnen Geräte gelistet.


----------



## stevenn (19 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ungeschriebene Regel: es wird nicht unterstellt, dass mehr als eine Not-Halt-Befehlseinrichtung gleichzeitig betätigt wird.


das kann ich bei unseren Prüfständen definitiv nicht ausschließen.


----------



## s_kraut (19 Mai 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> das kann ich bei unseren Prüfständen definitiv nicht ausschließen.


Musst du ja nicht. Kannst natürlich auch alle Taster in die Berechnung rein, das wird dein System nicht schlechter und nicht besser machen. Ist halt Copy&Paste-Arbeit.



Interessant wird es so ab dem 10. Taster, wo im vorliegenden Beispiel SIL 3 / PLe verlassen wird und auf SIL 2 / PLd herabgestuft wird.





Aber wir sehen die Sache so: wenn ein Not-Halt-Befehlsgerät betätigt wird, wird der Meldekreis sicher unterbrochen und die Anlage in den sicheren Zustand überführt. Ab diesem Augenblick *ist *der Meldekreis unterbrochen - egal wie viele Befehlsgeräte da drin hängen und egal welcher betätigt worden ist.

Zum Testen wie gesagt werden sie einzeln und jeweils aus dem Bereit-Zustand aus betätigt.


----------



## Rofang (19 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Musst du ja nicht. Kannst natürlich auch alle Taster in die Berechnung rein, das wird dein System nicht schlechter und nicht besser machen. Ist halt Copy&Paste-Arbeit.


Dann würde ich mir aber auch Gedanken über Fehlermaskierung machen wie bei Schutztürschaltern.


----------



## s_kraut (19 Mai 2022)

Rofang schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir aber auch Gedanken über Fehlermaskierung machen wie bei Schutztürschaltern.


Eieiei mehrdimensionale Fehlerbilder machen Spass!


----------



## Elektriko (19 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Musst du ja nicht. Kannst natürlich auch alle Taster in die Berechnung rein, das wird dein System nicht schlechter und nicht besser machen. Ist halt Copy&Paste-Arbeit.
> Anhang anzeigen 61214
> 
> 
> ...


Benutzt du oft TIA Selection tool???? (ist TIA, richtig?) ich finde es in Ordnung für Siemens Produkte, aber nicht für andere Hersteller, man kann keine Blibliotheken von anderen Herstellern einfügen.....


----------



## s_kraut (19 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Benutzt du oft TIA Selection tool???? (ist TIA, richtig?)


richtig und ja nehme ich


Elektriko schrieb:


> ich finde es in Ordnung für Siemens Produkte, aber nicht für andere Hersteller, man kann keine Blibliotheken von anderen Herstellern einfügen.....


ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, man kann wie bei Sistema Bibliotheken hinzufügen.


Ich kann nicht beurteilen, was besser ist Sistema oder TIA.

edit: was cool ist, Siemens stellt für viele Applikationsbeispiele komplett mit Schaltplan, Teile und Berechnung zum Download bereit.


----------



## Elektriko (19 Mai 2022)

Danke für den Screenshot, ich habe geglaubt, dass das nicht möglich war. Ich kann auch nicht, weil ich nur Sistema benutze
Gruß


----------



## Rofang (19 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Eieiei mehrdimensionale Fehlerbilder machen Spass!


Naja Fehlermaskierung ist bei Schutztürschaltern nicht erst seit gestern ein Thema



stevenn schrieb:


> das kann ich bei unseren Prüfständen definitiv nicht ausschließen.








						Sistema Betrachtung Schutztürschalter Reihenschaltung
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich hätte als Anfänger mal eine kleine Frage zur Betrachtung einer Verschaltung von Schutztürschaltern. Die Maschine ist so bereits mehrfach gebaut. Bei dieser Maschine sind laut C-Norm für die Schutztürverschaltung Kategorie 1 und ein PL=c gefordert. Hier sind drei...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Beitrag 6 von Safety beschreibt das Thema (für Schutztürschalter) ganz gut. Da könntest du dich dran orientieren.


----------



## s_kraut (19 Mai 2022)

Rofang schrieb:


> Naja Fehlermaskierung ist bei Schutztürschaltern nicht erst seit gestern ein Thema


Fehlermaskierung wird demnächst wenn die neue ISO 14119 durchstartet (bzw wenn sie so durchstartet wie sie geplant ist) nochmal ordentlich an Bedeutung gewinnen. 

Der Entwurf ist ja durch den VDMA zur Diskussion verteilt worden und steht meiner Ansicht nach zur Diskussion zur Verfügung.
(Ich denke wir leben in einer freiheitlich liberalen Welt des gemeinsamen Fortschritts und des geteilten Wissens - Bitte erkundigt Euch nochmal wirklich, ob das Material wirklich zur Diskussion bereit steht und wenn nein, schaut es euch nicht mal an! Und diskutiert es nicht!)





						Technische Regelwerke & Normen - vdma.org - VDMA
					






					www.vdma.org
				



Anhang K, wie Rolfang schon meinte, dürfte das Spannendste werden!


----------



## s_kraut (19 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Danke für den Screenshot, ich habe geglaubt, dass das nicht möglich war. Ich kann auch nicht, weil ich nur Sistema benutze
> Gruß


Es gibt oft eine Diskrepanz zwischen Glauben und Wissen.
Freue mich wenn mal was über Sistema postest!


----------



## Elektriko (20 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Es gibt oft eine Diskrepanz zwischen Glauben und Wissen.
> Freue mich wenn mal was über Sistema postest!



Vielleicht  "gedacht" war besser.... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## stevenn (20 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 61214
> 
> 
> Interessant wird es so ab dem 10. Taster, wo im vorliegenden Beispiel SIL 3 / PLe verlassen wird und auf SIL 2 / PLd herabgestuft wird.
> Anhang anzeigen 61212


welchen Diagnosedeckungsgrad hast du hier?


----------



## s_kraut (23 Mai 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> welchen Diagnosedeckungsgrad hast du hier?


99% weil über einen dritten Schaltkontakt Einzeldiagnose vorhanden.
(direkte Auswertung über zwangsgeführte Schaltkontakte)

Berechtigte Frage!


----------



## MasterOhh (23 Mai 2022)

Die PFHD Werte der Taster werden addiert. Wenn du auf einen Wert > 1e-7 kommst (was bei 1,06e-7 der Fall ist) rutschst du aus PLe / SIL 3 raus.


----------



## s_kraut (23 Mai 2022)

Ja genau, soviel zur Mathematik. Schon klar je mehr Geräte in der Kette hängen, so wahrscheinlicher wird sie versagen.

Andersherum: an einem Arbeitsplatz ein Not-Halt-Befehlsgerät einsparen, damit die Kette ihr PLe/SIL 3 behält?
Meiner Ansicht nach am Sinn vorbei gerechnet.

Edit: (aber jetzt wird es emotional) noch ein Ätschbätsch für die Sistema-Bruderschaft dazu - mehr wie PLe könnt ihr gar nicht!


----------



## MasterOhh (23 Mai 2022)

Wenn ein Taster in der Kette VOR dem auslösenden Taster einen gefährlichen Ausfall hat (Kurzschluss auf beiden Kanälen) dann werden alle Taster danach nutzlos. Je mehr Taster in Reihe sind, desto wahrscheinlicher wird dieses Szenario. Die Software rechnet das einfach nur stumpf durch. 
Du darfst natürlich gerne versuchen dir etwas über den Fehlerausschluss zurecht zu biegen. Aber ich glaube bei PLe wird es mit dem Fehlerausschluss eh kritisch. 
Warum willst du eigentlich PLe mit dem Not-Halt erreichen? Bei mir kommt in der RB der Not-Halt als ergänzende Maßnahme erst dann rein, wenn ich vorher schon das Risiko mit anderen Maßnahmen vermindert habe. Höher als PLd habe ich für einen Not-Halt noch nie gebraucht.
Und wenn du unbedingt für den Not-Halt PLe haben musst, dann ist es wohl das geringste Übel ab 9 Tastern einen zweiten Strang parallel zu ziehen.


----------



## s_kraut (24 Mai 2022)

edit....seh die Frage erst jetzt - und die ehrliche Antwort aus meiner Warte ist dass wir PLe mit dem Nothalt nicht erreichen können.
Ab dem n. Taster parallel ziehen geht mit Sicherheit, hat es bei uns bisher nicht gebraucht. Macht doch kein Mensch.
Gibt es halt entweder Taster 1-9 auf ein gelbes Klötzchen mit drittem Kanal für die Diagnose - oder halt 9+ Taster mit Einzelverdrahtung auf die F-SPS.

Unsere ur-eigene-RB ergibt für den Nothalt SIL demand 1 und PLc.
Was sicher (sehr sehr sicher) erfüllt wird ist SIL 2 / PLd.
Weil es die Anforderung um Faktor 10 übersteigt - die meisten Mechaniker sind froh, wenn sie um Faktor 1,2 oder 1,5 übersteigen...die Luftfahrtler um Faktor 5.

Ich vertrete gern jede Diskussion, dass viel mehr Anforderung an den Nothalt als SIL 1/PLc eigentlich auf irgend eine Art von Fehlkonstruktion im Gesamtkonzept hindeutet.


----------



## stevenn (24 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja genau, soviel zur Mathematik. Schon klar je mehr Geräte in der Kette hängen, so wahrscheinlicher wird sie versagen.
> 
> Andersherum: an einem Arbeitsplatz ein Not-Halt-Befehlsgerät einsparen, damit die Kette ihr PLe/SIL 3 behält?
> Meiner Ansicht nach am Sinn vorbei gerechnet.


nö nix einsparen, einfach auf separate Eingänge einlesen! vorausgesetzt die Anzahl an NH Tastern und dieseer PL sind nötig


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich vertrete gern jede Diskussion, dass viel mehr Anforderung an den Nothalt als SIL 1/PLc eigentlich auf irgend eine Art von Fehlkonstruktion im Gesamtkonzept hindeutet.


Ist zwar etwas krass formuliert, aber fachlich sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Die Gefahrstellen müssen normalerweise durch andere Schutzeinrichtungen (Türen, Lichtvorhänge, ...) abgesichert werden.


----------



## stevenn (24 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich vertrete gern jede Diskussion, dass viel mehr Anforderung an den Nothalt als SIL 1/PLc eigentlich auf irgend eine Art von Fehlkonstruktion im Gesamtkonzept hindeutet


gehört nicht in diesen Thread.
aber:
viel zu pauschal diese Aussage.
es gibt auch Maschinen, die von Grund auf gefährlich sind und nur unter gefährlichen Bedingungen betrieben werden können /müssen, denn sonst sind sie nicht zu gebrauchen. und hier muss der PL dann auch höher sein. mir fällt jetzt kein besseres Beispiel als Tischkreissäge ein.
auch interessant: So mache ich es





						Wissen-Maschinensicherheit  - Pilz DE
					

Die Einstufung der Gefahrenstellen sowie die des notwendigen PLr erfolgt immer ohne Berücksichtigung der Schutzeinrichtungen. Das heißt, jede Gefahrenstelle wird ohne Schutzeinrichten bewertet und eingestuft. - Pilz - DE



					www.pilz.com
				




aber bitte diese Diskussion dann unter einem anderen thread weiter führen, danke.


----------



## s_kraut (24 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas krass formuliert, aber fachlich sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


Ja, ich geb es zu. Und steh dazu, daher "etwas überspitzt formuliert".


Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Gefahrstellen müssen normalerweise durch andere Schutzeinrichtungen (Türen, Lichtvorhänge, ...) abgesichert werden.


Und das ist das Wesentliche, was dahinter steht.


----------



## Elektriko (24 Mai 2022)

In der Industrie sehe ich fast kein Not-Halt mit Plc mehr


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> In der Industrie sehe ich fast kein Not-Halt mit Plc mehr


Das würde ich nicht so behaupten. Gerade im Bereich Hydraulik und Pneumatik werden Kat. 3 Strukturen sehr schnell sehr teuer. Da wird oft mit Einkanaligen Systemen (PLc) gearbeitet, die zur Not auch PLd über einen Fehlerausschluss erreichen können.


----------



## Elektriko (24 Mai 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht so behaupten. Gerade im Bereich Hydraulik und Pneumatik werden Kat. 3 Strukturen sehr schnell sehr teuer. Da wird oft mit Einkanaligen Systemen (PLc) gearbeitet, die zur Not auch PLd über einen Fehlerausschluss erreichen können.


Ich habe immer verstanden, dass es besser ist, der Fehlerausschluss nie zu nutzen
In welchem Fall würdest du ihn z.B. nutzen?


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe immer verstanden, dass es besser ist, der Fehlerausschluss nie zu nutzen
> In welchem Fall würdest du ihn z.B. nutzen?


Der Klassiker ist die 1-Kanalige Verdrahtung im Schaltschrank. Die "Trumpfkarte" musste ich bisher einmal ziehen weil bei einem System übersehen wurde das ein Sicherheitsrelais nicht Allpolig von dem Safety-Controller abgeschaltet wurde. Der DC war zu niedrig um mit Kat. 2 noch einen PLd zu erreichen. Deswegen gab es dann den Fehlerausschluss für Kabel und Leitungen innerhalb von geschlossenen Bauräumen. Der dann auch entsprechend Dokumentiert wurde.
Aber in der Regel würde ich auch einen Fehlerausschluss vermeiden wollen, wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## Elektriko (24 Mai 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Der Klassiker ist die 1-Kanalige Verdrahtung im Schaltschrank. Die "Trumpfkarte" musste ich bisher einmal ziehen weil bei einem System übersehen wurde das ein Sicherheitsrelais nicht Allpolig von dem Safety-Controller abgeschaltet wurde. Der DC war zu niedrig um mit Kat. 2 noch einen PLd zu erreichen. Deswegen gab es dann den Fehlerausschluss für Kabel und Leitungen innerhalb von geschlossenen Bauräumen. Der dann auch entsprechend Dokumentiert wurde.
> Aber in der Regel würde ich auch einen Fehlerausschluss vermeiden wollen, wenn es möglich ist.



Aber da hattest du nur ein Input.... Mit einem kanal bekommt man kein PLd. Verstehe ich noch nicht wie du PLd bekommen hast nur mit einem Fehlerausschluss von Kabel/Leitungen


----------



## s_kraut (24 Mai 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Der Klassiker ist die 1-Kanalige Verdrahtung im Schaltschrank. Die "Trumpfkarte" musste ich bisher einmal ziehen weil bei einem System übersehen wurde das ein Sicherheitsrelais nicht Allpolig von dem Safety-Controller abgeschaltet wurde. Der DC war zu niedrig um mit Kat. 2 noch einen PLd zu erreichen. Deswegen gab es dann den Fehlerausschluss für Kabel und Leitungen innerhalb von geschlossenen Bauräumen. Der dann auch entsprechend Dokumentiert wurde.
> Aber in der Regel würde ich auch einen Fehlerausschluss vermeiden wollen, wenn es möglich ist.


oder die geschützte Verlegeart im Panzerrohr oder im Kanal. Namur-Signale können auch einkanalig bis SIL3/PLe übertragen weil sie einfach hoch zuverlässig arbeiten und einen guten DC ermöglichen.
Aus meiner Sicht spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, blöde Fehler durch bewährte Prinzipien zu umgehen. Sicherheit durch Robustheit. Das kann manchmal mehr Sinn machen als irgendwelche Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen über zufällige Fehler.


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber da hattest du nur ein Input.... Mit einem kanal bekommt man kein PLd. Verstehe ich noch nicht wie du PLd bekommen hast nur mit einem Fehlerausschluss von Kabel/Leitungen


Du schaust dir an, welche Fehler durch die Struktur vermieden werden. 2 Drähte vom Controller zum Sicherheitsrelais verhindern Fehler durch Fremdeinspeisung / Querschluss und bieten Einfehlersicherheit durch Stuck-At-High Fehler im Controllerausgang.
Die Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit für den Ausgang wird dir vom Hersteller genannt und ist oft ausreichend gering für PLd. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Fremdeinspeisung in den einen Kanal kannst du über Konstruktive Maßnahmen bei der Verdrahtung ausschließen.
Es gibt einige Sicherheitsbauteile die ihren hohen PL zum Teil durch Fehlerausschlüsse erhalten. Der Betätiger von einem Not-Halt Taster ist einkanalig, genauso wie der interne Aufbau vieler Sicherheitsschaltmatten oder Bumperleisten.

Wie s_kraut richtig sagt, wir machen uns oft zu viel Gedanken um die blanken Zahlen, anstatt auch mal über die Hintergründe nach zu denken.


----------



## Elektriko (25 Mai 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Der Betätiger von einem Not-Halt Taster ist einkanalig, genauso wie der interne Aufbau vieler Sicherheitsschaltmatten oder Bumperleisten.
> 
> Wie s_kraut richtig sagt, wir machen uns oft zu viel Gedanken um die blanken Zahlen, anstatt auch mal über die Hintergründe nach zu denken.



Aber der Drucktaster betätigt 2 Schaltelemente

Mit der viel Gedanken, kenne ich genau was ihr meint, aber ich kenne leider kein anderer Weg 🙁

Für mich ein PLd (in Sistema) muss ein 2 kanalig System sein.


----------



## Elektriko (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> oder die geschützte Verlegeart im Panzerrohr oder im Kanal. Namur-Signale können auch einkanalig bis SIL3/PLe übertragen weil sie einfach hoch zuverlässig arbeiten und einen guten DC ermöglichen.
> Aus meiner Sicht spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, blöde Fehler durch bewährte Prinzipien zu umgehen. Sicherheit durch Robustheit. Das kann manchmal mehr Sinn machen als irgendwelche Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen über zufällige Fehler.


In Sistema in Kat 1 (einkanalig System) man kann kein DC Wert eintragen


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber der Drucktaster betätigt 2 Schaltelemente
> 
> Mit der viel Gedanken, kenne ich genau was ihr meint, aber ich kenne leider kein anderer Weg 🙁
> 
> Für mich ein PLd (in Sistema) muss ein 2 kanalig System sein.



Rechnerisch kannst du PLd auch einkanalig erreichen.


----------



## Elektriko (25 Mai 2022)

na ja... Rechnerisch ja... aber ich sehe das Thema ein bisschen anders.... In diesem Fall musst du den PFHD-Wert direkt angeben.

Ich gebe den PFHD-Wert direkt, nur wenn der Hersteller so sagt, und ich kenne so Komponenten nur mit internen Redundanz bzw. Kontrolle


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

Hier muss man halt genau nachlesen was im Sicherheitshandbuch drin steht.

Da können die tollsten Sachen drin stehen, z.B. auf dem Zertifikat steht bis SIL3 / PLe einsetzbar *
...klingt doch super...

*Im FMEA-Report steht dann irgendwo auf Seite 50 "SIL3/PLe wird in der Regel nicht ohne Redundanz erreicht."


----------



## Elektriko (25 Mai 2022)

ja genau, und mann erreicht kein PLd mit Kat 1


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> ja genau, und mann erreicht kein PLd mit Kat 1


Mit Kat 2 kann man PLd erreichen und mit Kat 3 kann man PLd und ggf. e erreichen.

Kat 3 ist fehlertolerant, das heißt bei einem Fehler fällt das System sehr sehr wahrscheinlich nicht gefährlich aus.
Das heißt nicht zwangsläufig dass es zweikanalig ausgeführt sein muss.
Zweikanaligkeit sehe ich nur da sinnvoll, wo dumme, binäre Signale ohne Prüfpulse oder mechanische Schutzeinrichtungen etc verbaut sind.


----------



## Elektriko (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mit Kat 2 kann man PLd erreichen und mit Kat 3 kann man PLd und ggf. e erreichen.



Ja, ich wiederhole mich: mit Kat 1 kann  man kein PLd erreichen



s_kraut schrieb:


> Kat 3 ist fehlertolerant, das heißt bei einem Fehler fällt das System sehr sehr wahrscheinlich nicht gefährlich aus.
> Das heißt nicht zwangsläufig dass es zweikanalig ausgeführt sein muss.



Kat 3 muss ein 2 kanalig bzw. redundant System sein


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Kat 3 muss ein 2 kanalig bzw. redundant System sein


Ne, lies mal nochmal nach, was da genau steht.

Hab es gerade auch mal noch für Spass und natürlich auch für dich getan. Es gilt die Fehlerresistenz, nicht die Mehrkanaligkeit.
Jetzt braucht es halt noch ein wenig Sachkenntnis. Trotz aller Normung.

Fehlerresistenz lässt sich durch gute Ingenieurspraxis erreichen.
Ein Mittel zum Zweck kann Mehrkanaligkeit sein - aber zum Glück ist es nicht das einzige!

edit: ich komm immer ziemlich schnell zu dem Punkt wo ich sehe, dass die 13849-1 recht leicht erlernbar ist und ihre Prinzipien und Kategorien deutlich sind, und wo ich gleichtzeitig sehe wie speziell die Kategorien ein starres Korsett sind und die Möglichtkeiten zur Interpretation eher zur Einschränkung als zum Bau taugen. Schaust halt wie du mit diesem Standard deine Standart hinbekommst.


----------



## Elektriko (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ne, lies mal nochmal nach, was da genau steht.
> 
> Hab es gerade auch mal noch für Spass und natürlich auch für dich getan. Es gilt die Fehlerresistenz, nicht die Mehrkanaligkeit.
> Jetzt braucht es halt noch ein wenig Sachkenntnis. Trotz aller Normung.
> ...



Besser nicht zu antworten.
Gute Nacht und einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Besser nicht zu antworten.
> Gute Nacht und einen schönen Feiertag


4 - Brückentag plus WE.

Das ist SIL 4 / PL...huch PL kann es nicht...


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ne, lies mal nochmal nach, was da genau steht.
> 
> Hab es gerade auch mal noch für Spass und natürlich auch für dich getan. Es gilt die Fehlerresistenz, nicht die Mehrkanaligkeit.
> Jetzt braucht es halt noch ein wenig Sachkenntnis. Trotz aller Normung.
> ...


----------



## marscho (26 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Kat 3 muss ein 2 kanalig bzw. redundant System sein



Naja, nach der Logik dürfte es ja sowas hier gar nicht geben:
Sick L41
PL e/Kategorie 4 (nicht 3!) mit nur einem sicheren Eingang.
Die Sicherheit wird hier steuerungsseitig mit Pulsen erreicht.

Ähnliches gibt es bei Siemens mit F-DQ/F-RQ Ein sicherer Ausgang schaltet das F-RQ. Zweipolig, aber nicht zweikanalig. Die Sicherheit wird hier über das Zurücklesen des F-RQs geregelt sowie ein Fehlerausschluss auf die Verbindung zwischen F-DQ und F-RQ (gleicher Einbauraum).

Insofern muss ich @s_kraut Recht geben. *Üblicherweise* erreicht man PLd/e (mit Kategorie 3/4) mit zweikanaligen Systemen, das *kann* aber auch anders gehen.


----------



## Elektriko (26 Mai 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Naja, nach der Logik dürfte es ja sowas hier gar nicht geben:
> Sick L41
> PL e/Kategorie 4 (nicht 3!) mit nur einem sicheren Eingang.
> Die Sicherheit wird hier steuerungsseitig mit Pulsen erreicht.
> ...



Ich sehe es anders, hier nennst du fertige Lösungen, man muss einfach alle Komponenten zusammen kaufen und laut Hersteller anschließen, fertig

Ich rede von etwas anders, aber danke für die Beispiele.

Außerdem das F-RQ ist ja redundant, man kommt schon von einem F-DQ

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (7 Juni 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> In Sistema in Kat 1 (einkanalig System) man kann kein DC Wert eintragen


Bei Kat 1 natürlich nicht. bei Kat 2 schon


----------



## Elektriko (7 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Namur-Signale können auch einkanalig bis SIL3/PLe übertragen weil sie einfach hoch zuverlässig arbeiten und einen guten DC ermöglichen.





Elektriko schrieb:


> In Sistema in Kat 1 (einkanalig System) man kann kein DC Wert eintragen


----------



## s_kraut (7 Juni 2022)

Kat 1 hat per Definition kein DC..


----------



## stevenn (8 Juni 2022)

Elektriko willst du es nicht verstehen?!?
Kat 2 ist auch einkanalig, hat aber einen Testkanal (oder vergleichbares)

*Kat 1 DC -> Nein!
Kat 2 DC -> JA!*


----------



## Elektriko (8 Juni 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Elektriko willst du es nicht verstehen?!?
> Kat 2 ist auch einkanalig, hat aber einen Testkanal (oder vergleichbares)
> 
> *Kat 1 DC -> Nein!
> Kat 2 DC -> JA!*


Hallo, wenn ich über 1 Kanal spreche, spreche ich nur über Kat 1, Kat 2 ist für mich nicht so (wie du schreibst, ist ein Kanal mit Testkanal)
Aber ok, jetzt verstehe ich eure "DC" Antwort.
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (8 Juni 2022)

*KAT**DC (Diagnostic Coverage - Diagnosedeckungsgrad)**Einfehlersicherheit*b--1--2mindestens niedrig (≥60%)mehr oder weniger3mindestens niedrig (≥60%)ja4mindestens hoch (≥90%)ja

In den Blockschaltbildern in der Norm und in vielen Anwendungsbeispielen wird die Einfehlersicherheit durch Zweikanaligkeit erreicht. Das ist logisch einfach plausibel und leicht verständlich. Für einfache digitale Signale wie Schalter wird es ohne Zweikanaligkeit überhaupt nicht gut gehen.

Trotzdem gibt es zum Erreichen der Einfehlersicherheit recht verschiedene Mittel.

Man wird für einen Daten-Bus in der Regel keine Zweikanaligkeit brauchen und erreicht trotzdem SIL3 / PL e. Genauso braucht man für 4..20mA-Signale nicht zwingend eine Zweikanaligkeit. Oder Namurgrenzwertgeber etc. Wenn ein Busausfall akzeptabel ist, erkannt wird und den sicheren Zustand einleitet. Bei Hydraulik oder Mechanik kann oft gar keine Zweikanaligkeit hergestellt werden, das Flugzeug wäre dann so schwer dass es nur als Omnibus taugen würde.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2022)

@s_kraut
Flugzeug ist ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Da gilt sogar ganz oft 2von3.
Selbst Hydraulik ist in weiten Bereichen redundant.
Irgendwo hab ich mal einen Bericht über das Steuerungssystem (Fly by Wire) von Airbus gesehen.
Mit dem Sicherheitsnachweisen waren Hunderte von Mitarbeitern beschäftig.
Zur damaligen Zeit waren parallel zur Hydraulik oft noch mechanische Seilzüge in der Verwendung.


----------



## s_kraut (9 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @s_kraut
> Flugzeug ist ein schlechtes Beispiel.
> Da gilt sogar ganz oft 2von3.
> Selbst Hydraulik ist in weiten Bereichen redundant.
> ...


Ja aber geht halt nicht immer.
Da hängt z.B. alles an einer Schraube:




edit: gut das geht offtopic, lass festhalten dass ab PLd / SIL2 aufwärts eine gewisse Fehlerresistenz angebracht ist.


----------



## stevenn (14 Juni 2022)

hallo,

wenn ich mein Sistema in detaillierter Fassung drucken will, kommt "out of memory". ich glaube es ist zu lang/ zu viel. habt ihr eine Lösung?


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Juni 2022)

Oha, das habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Aber das längste Sistema Dokument in der detaillierten Fassung, das ich erzeugt hatte, war auch nur knapp über 800 Seiten lang. 

Vielleicht kannst du die Punkte "CCF und DC Maßnahmen detailliert anzeigen" weg lassen, falls da nur die Standardpunkte drin stehen?.


----------



## stevenn (14 Juni 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Oha, das habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Aber das längste Sistema Dokument in der detaillierten Fassung, das ich erzeugt hatte, war auch nur knapp über 800 Seiten lang.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du die Punkte "CCF und DC Maßnahmen detailliert anzeigen" weg lassen, falls da nur die Standardpunkte drin stehen?.


wenn ich alle Haken raus nehme, dann geht es, dann sind es auch nur 586 Seiten. Wenn alle Haken drin sind läuft er bei 1200 Seiten noch weiter. Aber das ist natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache, ich würde ja gerne alles darstellen.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Juni 2022)

Hast du da eigene Angaben drin, bei den Maßnahmen oder nur den normalen 65-Punkte Driss? Du bekommst halt im dümmsten Fall zu jedem Block eine Seite auf der eigentlich immer das gleiche steht. Das läppert sich schnell. In der Regel interessiert sich keine Sau dafür, mit welchen Maßnahmen du die 65 Punkte erreichst.


----------



## stevenn (14 Juni 2022)

ich muss *alle* Haken rausnehmen, sonst kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung. ich kann nicht einen einzigen Haken drin lassen


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Juni 2022)

Oh, sorry.  Das hatte ich überlesen. Das ist natürlich ein Problem. Ich habe mir gerade mal im Taskmanager angeschaut, wieviel RAM Sistema beim erstellen eines Dokuments benötigt. Das sind bei mir nicht mehr als 130MB für 700 Seiten ?!? Wenn das linear skaliert, sollte es ja eigentlich funktionieren.
Ansonsten würde mir nur einfallen, das Projekt zu splitten. Ist zwar keine tolle Lösung, aber bevor gar nichts geht...


----------



## stevenn (14 Juni 2022)

hm, weiß auch nicht, warum es nicht funktionieren will.
Das mit dem Splitten ist noch eine gute Idee.
Danke dir schon einmal.


----------



## stevenn (14 Juni 2022)

Gerade eine Antwort von der DGUV bekommen.
_"das Problem ist bekannt, bei über ca. 1400 Seiten gibt es dieses Problem bei der Erstellung der Zusammenfassung. 

Die Lösung ist, dass Sie ihr Sicherheitsfunktionen auf mehrere Projekte verteilen. Eine Zusammenfassung bezieht sich immer auf eine SISTEMA Projekt.

Es ist sowieso sinnvoll, bei vielen Sicherheitsfunktionen diese sich auf mehrere Projekte zu verteilen, um performanter mit SISTEMA arbeiten zu können. Bei großen Projekte kommt es leider oft zu starken Verzögerungen durch die Echtzeitberechnungen im Hintergrund."_


----------



## Elektriko (23 Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,
Hat jemand ein Katalog von Schneider Electric mit MTTFD Werten?
Danke


----------



## s_kraut (23 Juni 2022)

Klar, der rechnerische Nachweis geht vor. Aber frag doch vorab mal ob sie das Teil deines Vertrauens überhaupt zeitnah liefern können.
Mir haben sie was von Weihnachten erzählt...

edit:





						Schneider Electric Sistema und VDMA Libraries | Schneider Electric
					

Schneider Electric Sistema und VDMA Libraries Q04/2019VDMA Eingang Crc32=




					www.se.com


----------

